# showing off my new submersible reel, fully seeled



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

been quite, caught up with life and havent seen to much water until late. aquired a new plakky throw toy and live bait drowner, best investment yet. can cast a mile and wind quick, not to cumbersome from a sea kayak.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice and shiny. What length of rod will you match it to?


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

using a traditional light surf 12 footer for all things not yak. and using a 10 foot double handed overhead rod with all the guides changed and the butt shortened for the yak, building another rod for it to. works a treat.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

They are masterpieces of engineering Joel/ You will have it for life.

(BTW, I still have those lures saved for you)


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a few Alveys but none in shiny metal. They're great for bait fishing, especially if the fish you target needs a tight drag and cranking power to get it away from rocks.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

They _certainly_ have the drag. I used to bolt them to the deck of a sea kayak and troll hard bodies with them, or fish the deeper reefs with bait and sinker. I once hooked and landed a 20 kg trevally with one (towed the sea kayak two kms under full drag :shock: ).

The ability to get them wet and sandy, and have them still work, is legendary.


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

kayakone said:


> They are masterpieces of engineering Joel/ You will have it for life.
> 
> (BTW, I still have those lures saved for you)


oh wow your a good fella.i must apologize for that trev, life definitely got in the way. pm you tonight. 
cheers
joel


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

My biggest gripe with the new billet alvey is the plastic drag star with the hand painted highlight. Detracts from what the reel should be or have - a billet Aluminium drag star with two tone HA3 coat...

Nice reels anyhow!


----------

